

How WikiLeaks Just Set Back Democracy in Zimbabwe - darklighter3
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2010/12/how-wikileaks-just-set-back-democracy-in-zimbabwe/68598/

======
iwwr
So Mugabe was spared from having to manufacture one piece of evidence against
his political opponents. It doesn't look like there is much to set back in
terms of democracy. The Atlantic folks are really clutching at straws with
regard to Wikileaks.

